

Palm Pre vs iPhone vs G1 - nopinsight
http://gizmodo.com/5126870/in-a-nutshell-palm-pre-vs-iphone-vs-g1

======
stanleydrew
The G1 is hardly mentioned at all. If you want to compare the Pre to the
iPhone then just title your post Palm Pre vs iPhone.

------
GiraffeNecktie
Shouldn't items posted in Hacker News be "news" - as opposed to recycling
Gizmodo items from six months ago?

------
heat_miser
Totally biased toward the iPhone. Nothing about Android and Java, being that
there are nearly as many Java developers as JavaScript developers. This may as
well have been an Apple press release.

------
mikeryan
No comment on available applications, tethering or battery life (particularly
w/r/t multitasking). I also don't need multitasking so much as a background
app for IMs

